# Dawes Ultra Galaxy 2012 or Hewitt Cheviot



## Jamesandpie (9 Mar 2012)

I apologise for yet another X vs. Y bike thread here, but I could do with a quick bit of advice from anyone in the know about a little purchasing conundrum I'm facing.

I have been quoted a very good price for the new Dawes Ultra Galaxy 2012 for £1299, which is £500 off the rrp. Although having read many threads and reviews on the Hewitt Cheviot I realise I could get a nice made to measure one from Paul for around the same price. I'm not too savvy with the majority of the components to know which one is the better deal, and I love the idea of the having a bike made to measure. Although the 30 gears on the new 2012 Ultra and the 853 steel is tempting me too.

Could anyone with a bit more experience lend a hand as to which way I should sway? The bike will be for a long tour over several months from London to India, so I'm anticipating some fairly dubious terrain. Thanks for your help 

Here are the spec sheets for both!
http://www.hewittbikefitting.co.uk/misc/cheviot-specifications/
http://www.dawescycles.com/p-606-ultra-galaxy.aspx


----------



## stumpy66 (9 Mar 2012)

I have no experience of the galaxy, but i bought a cheviot se from Hewitts and went for the bike fit. I have had the bike for a couple of years now and not had one days trouble with it. Wheel build is superb, after a couple of thousand fully laden miles they are still running true. Coupled with a brooks saddle it is super comfy for long days in the saddle. The beauty with buying from Paul Hewitt you can choose the spec etc to suit your needs or pocket which you wouldnt get with buying an off the peg dawes. Im sure there will be others along with different opinions tho, but imho i would defo go with the hewitt


----------



## Spinney (9 Mar 2012)

I've got a Hewitt Cheviot too. Due to puny female legs, got a mountain bike triple fitted, so have lower gears for the hills. It was my first drop bar bike, and I thought he'd got me tipped far too far forwards at first, but now having done a couple of thousand miles on it I can't argue with the fitting.
I've no knowledge of the Dawes, so can't do a comparison for you - but if you're close enough to Leyland to get Paul to fit you, it's probably worth going for.


----------



## PpPete (9 Mar 2012)

Long faithful to the older Dawes Galaxy (531 framed) ... I can't help feeling that Dawes have lost their way in recent years, and I'd go with Hewitt if I lived in the North West.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2012)

PpPete said:


> Long faithful to the older Dawes Galaxy (531 framed) ... I can't help feeling that Dawes have lost their way in recent years, and I'd go with Hewitt if I lived in the North West.


 
I've been doing some ''which touring bike'' thinking recently and I'm more than tempted by the Cheviot/Cheviot SE. So much so that I'm off to Leyland next Wednesday to get jigged up by Paul. Dawes may be more readily available off the peg locally but going from the SE to the NW doesn't seem to be an excessive distance for a bike that's going to take you so much further. Though they don't have an enormous range of frame sizes, I'm confident from talking to him and hearing of others' experience,
that the bike will feel just right when I eventually get to take it for a proper jaunt. Now, what colour shall I go for? 

(Might drive or take the train, with or without my bike - if I do take my bike, does anybody know what the countryside around Leyland is like? It seems a shame to go to a part of the country I don't know and not have a little look around.)


----------



## P.H (9 Mar 2012)

I've had my Cheviot SE about 7 years, it's getting a bit scruffy and is ready for a coat of paint and a makeover. I'm another one who is pleased with the result of the fitting session, it felt wrong at first but once I became used to it found it comfier and quicker. I don't think I'd have arrived at that riding position on my own, I was already an experienced cyclist when I bought it and didn't really think I'd gain much, I was wrong.
Though I certainly have no regrets about buying my Cheviot, the drop in the price of titanium frames in the last few years would make it a harder choice today. The Spa touring bike defiantly deserves to be on any shortlist. I considered a Hewitt after reading the review in Cycle magazine and learning the reviewer, Chris Juden, had bought the bike. Well the same reviewer has now bought himself the Spa tourer.


----------



## jags (9 Mar 2012)

yes also heard good thing on the spa ti tourer .
a few lads in our group have the new ultra galaxy and its a great looking bike and light which was a big plus for me.dont know much on the hewitt bike only the reviews are always on the good side but its only his fitting service thats spot on he doesn't make the actual bike or does he.
to be honest get a test ride on a few bikes before you spend if at all possible.
my choice would be the spa ti bike.just saying.


----------



## P.H (9 Mar 2012)

jags said:


> .dont know much on the hewitt bike only the reviews are always on the good side but its only his fitting service thats spot on he doesn't make the actual bike or does he.


 
He'll make full custom frames if you don't fit well on a standard size. The usual Cheviot frames are made in Taiwan, then painted and built up in the UK. You can choose a colour, and to some extent the braze ons. Every bike is built up to the customers spec, so it's a lot cheaper than getting upgrades to a standard spec. For example, I already had a rack, wanted the front wheel building around the hub dynamo I supplied and wanted to use my own saddle. The component advice from Paul was also spot on, I spent more money than planned on some things and less on others, he also mixed Campag and Shimano to get the gearing and shifters I wanted. None of this would have been possible on an off the peg bike without leaving myself (Or a bike shop) with a box of parts to try and sell. The long term value of getting it right first time is no to be underestimated, I changed the brakes when wide profile ones became available, otherwise the only things I've changed in 7 years has been stuff that's worn out.
I've never bought a bike from Spa, I understand with their own models you get the same kind of choices.


----------



## rollinstok (9 Mar 2012)

+1 for the Surly lht 
between the Dawes and the Hewitt, I would go for the Hewitt
the Dawes was a lovely bike but I think they are getting left behind a little now and are overpriced, though you have been offered a good deal on the ultra


----------



## rich p (10 Mar 2012)

I've got an ultra Galaxy and it has been brilliant for my touring these last few years. I'm not sure what people mean about them 'being left behind' really. It has good components, it's steel, reliable and is bloody comfortable. I'm not saying it's better than anything else but I can't fault mine.
I would say that I'm not sure how it would perform on dodgy terrain to India though. It's reasonably robust but my touring has been on tarmac apart from a few white roads in eastern Europe.
Others on here might know better about that aspect but I'd be considering an expedition bike in yyour shoes maybe. A Thorn, Santos or summat.


----------



## middleagecyclist (10 Mar 2012)

I'm considering getting a Hewitt as a lightweight tourer/audax bike. I have a Santos Travelmaster with a Rohloff already. I _know_ I would use the Santos for a trip to India.

Will you be carrying all your own gear or will you be supported? Will you be taking some rough routes? (probably). Do you want as much reliability as possible? I would really suggest you take a serious look at some expedition bikes before making a final decision.

Good luck on your choice and trip


----------



## Jamesandpie (10 Mar 2012)

Thanks so much for the help to everyone who has replied. I've noticed there is a new Surly Long Haul Trucker on ebay for £900 so I may look into that a bit more too.
As much as I would love a Ti tourer I don't think my budget could stretch to £1550 unfortunately. The same goes for a Expedition bike 'rich p', and I have to set myself a limit somewhere.
The Hewitt is becoming increasingly tempting, especially with all the rave reviews I have been reading everywhere. I can't seem to find a single displeased customer which is always a good sign.
'middleagecyclist' yes, I shall be self-supported (with a friend) and whilst the road condition will be variable and rough in places, I guess we're just hoping the bikes will pull through!
I might give Paul a call in the next few weeks and have a little chat about coming to see him.


----------



## cnb (12 Mar 2012)

I have a LHT.. bought from Triton cycles..Lovely bike..Rides very well


----------



## Barbelier (13 Mar 2012)

rich p said:


> I've got an ultra Galaxy and it has been brilliant for my touring these last few years. I'm not sure what people mean about them 'being left behind' really. It has good components, it's steel, reliable and is bloody comfortable. I'm not saying it's better than anything else but I can't fault mine.
> I would say that I'm not sure how it would perform on dodgy terrain to India though. It's reasonably robust but my touring has been on tarmac apart from a few white roads in eastern Europe.
> Others on here might know better about that aspect but I'd be considering an expedition bike in yyour shoes maybe. A Thorn, Santos or summat.


+1
I recently bought a Galaxy Ultra via my Company C2W scheme (the custom route wasn't an option) and am delighted with it - very comfortable, responsive and the quality of the components is excellent. Not had a single problem with it after a 1,000+ miles, so I also don't understand the "Dawes has lost their way" comments.


----------



## PaulRide (13 Mar 2012)

It may well not be your size or to your taste, but I'm selling a Cheviot on here and it could save you a bit.


----------



## Jamesandpie (13 Mar 2012)

Thanks Barbelier, It's reassuring to hear your positive review on the Ultra, as Spa Cycles have got back to me and said that they will 'most likely' be pricing the 2012 Ultra for £1270 when it arrives in April, which is 30% off the RRP. So I'm going to spend a couple more weeks looking around.

PaulRide, whilst your Cheviot looks like a lovely bike, it might be a tad small for me and I would prefer STI levers, good luck selling it though!

That said, I'm off to look at a Thorn Sherpa which has been advertised locally. But it's got a 52cm frame and I'm 6ft. The guy told me he's 6ft too and when he bought it new Thorn said that was the right frame for him. I'm sceptical which is why I shall be off to try it out after work.  Does anyone else have experience with Thorn's frame being unusual ratios/sizes, if it has a long top tube could I just raise the seat to compensate?


----------



## PaulRide (13 Mar 2012)

Yep, I'd guess that if you're 6ft you'd want a slightly bigger frame. Having said that, I think Paul Hewitt tends to favour longer stems than is considered conventional.


----------



## rollinstok (13 Mar 2012)

The Ultra is a lovely bike, just not £1800 lovely when compared to what else is available.
At less than £1300, I'd agree it is well worth considering


----------



## PpPete (13 Mar 2012)

Barbelier said:


> +1
> I recently bought a Galaxy Ultra via my Company C2W scheme (the custom route wasn't an option) and am delighted with it - very comfortable, responsive and the quality of the components is excellent. Not had a single problem with it after a 1,000+ miles, so I also don't understand the "Dawes has lost their way" comments.


 
My take on it is that they are no longer innovative - sure they jumped on the Ti frame bandwagon, but long after others had pioneered, also comparing like for like equipment wise, there are usually others offering better vfm - even with the massive discounts you can find on Dawes. Not saying they are bad bikes in any way, just that they are no longer at the top of the heap like they were when I bought my Galaxy in the late 1980s.

And FWIW - if I were off to India, I'd not hesitate to take the Galaxy, maybe swop the current 25 mm tyres for something chunkier though !


----------



## Camrider (13 Mar 2012)

Bearing in mind where you are planning to ride you might want to consider a 26" wheeled tourer. Easier to get spares in the back of beyond than 700c's and you can fit some nice chunky tyres to cope with poor road surfaces.

The Thorn Sherpa is in your budget range and it can be configured to your own spec including the choice of drop or straight bars. The bike is built for world touring so is worth a look at.


----------



## Matthew Spooner (17 Mar 2012)

Hi, I have just built up a Hewitt Alpine (columbus airplane alloy) from a frame I bought from them. I also own a Cannondale T1000 - which was a 25th birthday present in 1997. I have limited experience of the Galaxy, but recently tried a super galaxy.

Firstly I have cycled to Spain and back to Paris and back twice and to Amsterdam and back on the Cannondale, and to be honest I felt that it was a nicer ride than the Dawes... however, that might just be because I am so familiar with it, like a pair of comfy old shoes.

The Hewitt was bought to replace a carbon racing bike, as I wanted something a little more relaxed, with mudguards, but sportier than the Cannondale. What an absolutely fantastic bike - it was built up with my racing bike's Campagnolo group set, so it is geared a bit high and has 20C tyres. It somehow combines the comfort almost as good as the Cannondale with the responses close to my old racing bike. It has lugs for a rack, so with a set of 25c tyres, I think would make a great touring bike.

Anyway, if it was my money, I would go for the Hewitt - have a think whether the Cheviott or Alpine would be better - really depends on what type of riding you will be doing (if the majority of riding is fully laden then the Cheviott would be better). Also consider what type of components you want - personally I prefer Campagnolo groupset on a road bike and shimano on a mountain bike

Just to add a bit extra, I borrowed a Thorn (Possibly Sherpa) for a long ride last year. It was unbelievably comfortable and clearly able to go massive distance, however, it was even less sporty than my Cannondale - If I was going to cycle accross Africa or India, this is the bike I would choose - not because of reliability (My Cannondale has been a paragon of reliability) but for the comfort

I also have Trek Team Titanium mountain bike from 1996 - It is currently fitted out as a touring bike with mudguards and rack and semi slick road tyres as I was using it for touring the new forest. It actually feels very similar to the Thorn. I am about to revert to Mountain bike spec though

I really have too many bike.... and that is not even all of them

Matt


----------



## Danny (17 Mar 2012)

I'm another Paul Hewitt fan. Before I bought a Cheviot I spent nearly two hours having my bike fitting session and talking through the different build options for the bike. He made some significant changes to my riding position which really helped to improve the lower back problems I had been having, and my Cheviot is the most comfortable bike I have ever ridden.


----------



## jags (19 Mar 2012)

Danny said:


> I'm another Paul Hewitt fan. Before I bought a Cheviot I spent nearly two hours having my bike fitting session and talking through the different build options for the bike. He made some significant changes to my riding position which really helped to improve the lower back problems I had been having, and my Cheviot is the most comfortable bike I have ever ridden.


 danny not doubting you in any way but what exactly did this man do to make you more comfy on your bike.


----------



## Danny (19 Mar 2012)

jags said:


> danny not doubting you in any way but what exactly did this man do to make you more comfy on your bike.


He changed my riding position quite significantly. The main difference was that he advised me to have a longer stem so I was in a more stretched out position, whereas in the past many other people had advised me to cycle in a more upright position. Paul's theory was that by being more bent over I put more weight on my arms rather than the small of my back. Prior to the bike fitting session I was often in severe pain after riding for just an hour, whereas now I can spend my of the day in the saddle with just some minor stiffness.

Paul also spent a long time sorting out my seat and handlebar height so all in all the bike now feels like it fits like a glove.


----------



## jags (19 Mar 2012)

Danny said:


> He changed my riding position quite significantly. The main difference was that he advised me to have a longer stem so I was in a more stretched out position, whereas in the past many other people had advised me to cycle in a more upright position. Paul's theory was that by being more bent over I put more weight on my arms rather than the small of my back. Prior to the bike fitting session I was often in severe pain after riding for just an hour, whereas now I can spend my of the day in the saddle with just some minor stiffness.
> 
> Paul also spent a long time sorting out my seat and handlebar height so all in all the bike now feels like it fits like a glove.


thanks for that Danny yeah its amazing what a few centimeters can do here and there .
glad all has worked out for you.


----------



## bigjim (23 Mar 2012)

I'm not sure about cycling to, or across India with STIs. At least chuck a set of DT levers in the bottom of your pannier.


----------



## Jamesandpie (14 Apr 2012)

Thanks for everyones advice and useful information. I did couple more weeks of researching and looking for bargains and ended up going for a Santos Travelmaster 2.6 Alu.
Whilst I was very tempted by the Ultra Galaxy and Hewitt, I felt that if I ended up on some dodgy roads in South China or in the middle of nowhere in Kazakhstan I would be happier on an strong expedition bike with 26" wheels, and huge tyre clearances.

I also managed to find one for a steal at £900 which had been ridden less than 500 miles and only 18 months old. The guy bought it new for £2000 and due to an accident could no longer ride so wanted to get rid of it! I've had it for a month now and I'm pretty happy with it.

It's not the lightest of bikes and I felt a bit left behind when a Super Galaxy and a Claud Butler Dalesman overtook me on the commute this week, and thought am I really going that slow!

Now to start planning some touring!

anyway, here are some piccys


----------



## stephenjubb (14 Apr 2012)

when it comes to a monutain bike for touring there is always certain advice on what to get (i.e avoid suspension etc). your bike seeks to tick all the criteria boxes, looks good. well done.


----------

